# Newberrys Sabre Is Here!



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

32" AXLE TO AXLE
71/4 BRACE HEIGHT
310 IBO
Here is a parallel limb bow for all that asked it also has several differrent hole locations for weights and a stainless bushing for the stabilizer enjoy


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Looks great,
Will that bow be avalible with the hybrid cam?
And do you have anything coming out with a longer a to a?
what about target colors?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes the Sabre will be available with either cam option. target colors and a longer axle to axle are still being played with thanks again 
Rebecca


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Becky

tell richard to go ahead and get me a lefty with hybrid cams in the raw

I will come pick it up as soon as he gets it ready
That thing is SWEET!


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

oh by the way is it avalable with the original newberry grips?


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Im sure you will have a great deal of interest in your new bow, but I really liked the concept of your original bows(as far as looks go) they were unique and fresh, try not to get lost in the masses.

good luck
Dan


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I prefer the look of the older bows made by this company.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Archeryaddict said:


> *oh by the way is it avalable with the original newberry grips? *


Mike yes either grip will fit this bow is so smooth, Richard took the hump out of the draw curve and made this the smoothest Newberry yet, we also through in the new color realtree hgh green. This bow is very balanced and it holds scary steady with no shock and recoil on the shot!. We still have the other newberry style available with some slight changes for the betterthanks again
Rebecca


Newberry bows
End of story !


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't worry M.A.D. the other Newberry models remain..with a few tweaks, but the same looks.

I shot my Newberry this weekend at a GRIV class. I had a chance to shoot a many models of target bows from Merlin, Hoyt, Mathews and Martin. I walked away very happy with my choice to shoot Newberry. The others are fine bows too, but the Newberry holds it's own at a much lower cost.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> *I prefer the look of the older bows made by this company. *


Looks arent everything Bow shootability and High Quality is what Richard is most concerned about I can guarantee this bow shoots as good if not better than the other Newberry models or it wouldnt have been added to the line up.

Becky
thats what I like to hear Improving perfection! 

I want mine whit the original grip
when can I come get it?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Make that another one with the original grip for AA number 2 (thats me)
SO which cam to go with though? the single or hybrid?
And had i heard rumors of a new cam system? 
Also what kind of dating are we talking when you release what you have done with the longer more target ish bows?


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Man i love the look of that bow,Wish i had a dealer near bye so i could shoot one.anyone know the price range,if you do pm me.Thanks Jon


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jsager said:


> *Man i love the look of that bow,Wish i had a dealer near bye so i could shoot one.anyone know the price range,if you do pm me.Thanks Jon *


retail price of $599.00 we do have some dealers in pa call 423-949-5038 ask for Rebeccca she can give you all the details also the picture doe's this bow no justice this bow not only looks good but the looks are all in the right places when this bow is decked out it holds like no other this along with the new smooth draw makes it a great bow even though we have sacrificed some speed it feels great on the shot no more string buzz or kick, just a solid feel on the shot this bow is sure to be a big one for 2005 shoot one and you will be hooked  
Richard


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*A little birdie told me that......*

The sabre will be equipped with the Cable roller instead of the cable bar and slide or will it be optional?


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard,

On another thread you mentioned a new cam system that was patent pending. Is this on the Sabre? Any specifics yet? Also, you mentioned a bow with an ata of 35" and a brace of 7.5", does this mean there is another bow in the works?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sludge,
it seems that Bowtech and me were working on the the same type of cam at the same time, we are waiting for the paper work from the patent attorney to see who filed first and the rest of the changes will be released at the ata show thanks
Richard


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Richard, that is one sweet lookin bow and by the sounds of it, it shoots just as sweet! I am really looking forward to newberry's new line up.

PS I hope you win the patten with the new cam system


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard,

Thanks for the reply and good luck. Hope it works out for you guys. Can't wait to see everything. If it's better than my B1, I'll be impressed.


----------



## Joey Vaughn (Mar 11, 2003)

*Saber*

Bow looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*thanks to all!*

I would like to thank all of our dealers and individuals who have already placed orders for 2005 bows this looks to be one of our best starts yet for a new year.The sable has already sold out once very nice thanks  
Rebecca


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Sabre*

Juat putting it back to the top


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Jiust got the catalog*

Got the catalog yesterday at home but does not show the bow in it. do I have the 04 catalog?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Richard,
When is the website going to be updated to show the Sable and to show a photo of the B1? I can hardly wait!

I just might have to buy a Sabre as a Retirement gift for myself!   

Dick


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*WEB page*

The WEB page is being done as we speak the 2005 catologs will are about 3 weeks out sorry about the delays somethings it seems like we have the hardest time getting done we are on our 4th web page guy  and hopefully this one finishes for us 
 Rebecca


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the update Becky!  I can hardly wait!   

I need to get ahold of you regarding a couple of questions, what's the best time to do so?

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

For those people that want to see what a Newberry B1 looks like and can't see it on the web site, here's a photo with the Specs for the bow:









Dick


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> sludge,
> it seems that Bowtech and me were working on the the same type of cam at the same time, we are waiting for the paper work from the patent attorney to see who filed first and the rest of the changes will be released at the ata show thanks
> Richard



any word yet on who got the patent and who has to do licensing?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

tedhunter said:


> any word yet on who got the patent and who has to do licensing?


As it turns out the cams are not the same so we do have a version of our own
Rebecca


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks Rebecca - wish these had been out a little earlier. I'd like to have tried one before i bought an HCA Legend. Any published reviews yet? 

Thanks again


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Rebecca,

Any further info on your new cam? Any pictures? How about some more details! Getting itchy to make my yearly bow purchase and wondering if I should hold off to see what else you're coming out with. Thanks a bunch and Merry Christmas.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

My latest conversation with Rebecca is that there will be no new cam right away. They are satisfied with the performance of the SAT and TDC cams and are concentrating on getting the Sabre right with these two cams. 

I held my comments on the goings on between Archery Pro and BowTech until one of the parties clarified things. It appears that Archery Pro's version is different, but that doesn't mean it is perfected yet. Richard has commented to me that the "equalizer" cam idea is sound, but all the bugs have not been worked out. He and I also agree that no cam system is perfect and there is some give and take to all of them. I assume that the two cams that Archery Pro offers are a good balance between performance and adjustability that will please more of the bow market. It is also my assumption that making a fixed draw length cam from a small company with a small dealer base may not be in Archery Pro's best interest.

I assure you that Richard has PILES of cam and riser designs at his fingertips. Actually getting them to production is another story all together. Getting tied up in all the legal battles when you think you have an original idea can be hugely time consuming. Often, cams make it to market are a comprimise because of all the licensing that needs to be aquired to make them profitable. I am sure that the SAT cam and the TDC were picked because they could be licensed and produced easily. They also perform well and these bows will shoot with the best of them.

There will be other bows out in the future. I will be testing one with a 40" ATA high brace height model here in the near future built off of either the B1 or LB1 riser. After the holidays Richard and I will talk and work out the details. I will be putting it through it's paces with both the TDC single cam and the SAT cam if we can work out the draw length questions. You never know, there may be other surprises too.

One must remember that this is a small company without a fleet of designers and testers. Therefore, every new model year may not bring out a bunch of new bows. Newberry's charm to me is supporting the little guy, being able to talk directly to the designer, their no questions asked waranty and the great value you get with one of their bows. They are more interested in getting it right than getting it out before the ATA show.

On the roller guard deal. Legal wrangling over licensing has put the roller guard on the back burner. Just because you had a hand in designing it doesn't mean you get to use it.

Merry Christmas and Happy Hollidays to everyone 

Doug


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Very Well Said Doug! You took the words right out of my pea brain!   

I would also like to comment on the way that Richard and Rebecca Strive For Excellence in their products. You won't find any shoddy workmanship on any of their bows, nor will you find them hedge-hogging if you have a warranty issue! They stand behind their products 100% and will bend over backwards to correct a problem in order to satisfy a customer!

All in all, you just can't go wrong with a Newberry bow!

Dick


----------

